# RACE FACE Turbine Kettenblatt -SET 22/32/44 NEU schwarz



## kephren23 (26. März 2011)

Ich verkaufe hier ein neues Turbine Kettenblatt-Set von Race Face mit der Abstufung 22/32/44 in schwarz. Das Set wurde von einer neuen DEUS xc abgebaut, nie gefahren und die Kurbel war nie verbaut. Die Blätter sind somit im Neuzustand.

Made in Canada aus 7075 Aluminium.

Aufnahme: 4 Arm

Lochkreis: 64/104mm

Gewicht:

ca. 19 Gramm (22 Zähne)
ca. 41 Gramm (32 Zähne)
ca. 85 Gramm (44 Zähne

Kompatibilität mit den RACEFACE Kurbeln (laut RaceFace): 

ATLAS

DIABOLUS

EVOLVE

2009 oder neuer NEXT SL / NEXT / DEUS

2008 DEUS XC 

Verkaufe die Blätter weil ich die silberne Version fahre.

uvp. des Herstellers: 149,90 

Privater Verkauf, keine Rücknahme oder Garantie!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250794647246


----------

